# General > Films >  Pandorum

## ShelleyCowie

Wow what an awsome movie!! I was really unsure about watching this movie but glad i did. 

Quite a dark film, i would say similar to the movie "Dead Space". The story was a mind boggling nutshell of a ride! I had no idea until the end when it all unfolded. 

I can highly recommend this movie to anyone who is enthusiastic about their horror/sci fi movies! A few "ewwwwwwww" moments! But brill! 

The main plot taken from IMDB to ensure no spoilers from me (

*Two crew members are stranded on a spacecraft and quickly - and horrifically - realize they are not alone. Two astronauts awaken in a hyper-sleep chamber aboard a seemingly abandoned spacecraft. It's pitch black, they are disoriented, and the only sound is a low rumble and creak from the belly of the ship. They can't remember anything: Who are they? What is their mission? With Lt. Payton staying behind to guide him via radio transmitter, Cpl. Bower ventures deep into the ship and begins to uncover a terrifying reality. Slowly the spacecraft's shocking, deadly secrets are revealed...and the astronauts find their own survival is more important than they could ever have imagined.*

----------

